# Oil or Water Base Exterior Wood Stain



## Miguel (Aug 6, 2007)

Helping restore the finnish on an exterior pressue treated wood deck.  It's exposed to a fair amount of sun, rain, & debree from an oak tree.  I've received mixed advice from the pros regarding a stain/water sealer regarding oil vs water based products.  One said Behr water based stain with nano guard technology, another uses Sherwin Williams oil based sealer with tone in it for color, and another said they used a semi-transparent stain specially made by Wolman that is an emulsion of water and oil base.  My neighbor wants the deck to be a dark reddish color and lowest maintenance possible.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 7, 2007)

Sherwin Williams or Ben Moore oil based stain. This is all I use on pressure treated and Cedar decks.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 7, 2007)

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> Sherwin Williams or Ben Moore oil based stain. This is all I use on pressure treated and Cedar decks.



Great.  Here's a follow up question.  I've read advice pages that suggest letting the deck dry for a week before applying stain.  Is that necessary?  Also, I've heard that putting on to much oil base stain can result in a sticky surface.  I'm putting on 2 coats of oil base stain to give it longevity.  Any ideas on how to ensure with 2 coats I don't end up with a sticky deck?  Thanks


----------



## Miguel (Aug 7, 2007)

I heard that polyurethane applied over stain on a wood deck will end up bubbling and peeling.  Any truth to that or would it make the finnish more durable?  Thanks again.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 7, 2007)

Miguel said:


> Great.  Here's a follow up question.  I've read advice pages that suggest letting the deck dry for a week before applying stain.  Is that necessary?
> *Yes always wait at least a week of sunny weather before appling stain or paint to wet wood surphaces.* Also, I've heard that putting on to much oil base stain can result in a sticky surface.  I'm putting on 2 coats of oil base stain to give it longevity.  Any ideas on how to ensure with 2 coats I don't end up with a sticky deck? *Thinner coats are better than thick coats so just make sure you spread it out evenly *Thanks


 ggggggggggggg


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 7, 2007)

Miguel said:


> I heard that polyurethane applied over stain on a wood deck will end up bubbling and peeling.  Any truth to that or would it make the finnish more durable?  Thanks again.


 You don't need anymore than the stain or paint. I would agree that poly would blister and peel but I have never tried it before to find out.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the help.


----------

